# First carp on the fly



## daytonfisher (Apr 15, 2009)

Stopped by a local pond to try my hand at sight fishing for carp. In the moring they were thrashing about spawning along the bank lines. By mid afternoon they had quieted down and were resting. It took a bit to find one activitly feeding. The fight was less than stellar, but stalking, making a good presentation, and seeing the eat was a blast. I will definitely be spending more time chasing these brutes.


----------



## daytonfisher (Apr 15, 2009)

daytonfisher said:


> Stopped by a local pond to try my hand at sight fishing for carp. In the moring they were thrashing about spawning along the bank lines. By mid afternoon they had quieted down and were resting. It took a bit to find one activitly feeding. The fight was less than stellar, but stalking, making a good presentation, and seeing the eat was a blast. I will definitely be spending more time chasing these brutes.


Pics once i figure it out.


----------



## daytonfisher (Apr 15, 2009)

daytonfisher said:


> Stopped by a local pond to try my hand at sight fishing for carp. In the moring they were thrashing about spawning along the bank lines. By mid afternoon they had quieted down and were resting. It took a bit to find one activitly feeding. The fight was less than stellar, but stalking, making a good presentation, and seeing the eat was a blast. I will definitely be spending more time chasing these brutes.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job and thats a good sized carp! I got my first one yesterday on the fly for this year from one if my gmr spots. Gmr fish are numerous but typically run 2-5 lbs but a few can run double digits ifvyou weed through enough of them

Salmonid


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice! Even nicer, you found some fish in clean water.


----------

